# ¿Es normal que una cámara capte un sonido tan raro?



## jorger (Dic 19, 2009)

Quizá esta cuestión sea un poco tonta,pero es de lo más extraño para mí.

Acabo de subir ahora mismo un video del driver definitivo de mi flyback (si,siempre con lo mismo,nunca me canso..).
Cuando terminó de procesarse,voy con toda la ilusión del mundo (es un decir) y al reproducirlo (aparte de bajar notablemente la calidad de imagen),se escucha un sonido de lo más extraño e inesperado al hacer el arco de 2cm con el flyback (parece que suena una rana ).

Escúchenlo ustedes mismos: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eq4H29-cHk

El arco ni de coña hace ese sonido tan..tan.. ahgg..no se como decirlo.En realidad hace un pitido muy fino,pero se escucha un sonido de muy baja frecuencia (y tan baja)

A qué puede ser esto?.Es simple curiosidad,me extraña mucho que una cámara capte ''eso''.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 19, 2009)

!!!CUIDADO!!!

Ese el es sonido de un agujero negro!!!
El primo de un amigo que hizo un experimento parecido se perdio por un año quien sabe donde y regreso... pero, ahora orina sentado!!! Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

...
Bueno, ya en serio, pueden ser sonidos que el oido humano no puede percibir pero el sistema de grabacion de audio si.

Naaa, ahora que me acuerdo, es la radiación electromagnetica que irradia la chispa. O algo así...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

electrostatica, no electromagnetica


----------



## jorger (Dic 19, 2009)

Pues vaya con la radiación electrostática..,al principio me causaba risa y todo de lo extraño que salía el sonido 
En mi vida me había pasado algo así 

Gracias por responder tan rápido,aunque no había prisa..jeje
Un saludo!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> electrostatica, no electromagnetica



Ambas, de echo el primer transmisor inalámbrico trabajaba a través de detectar los pulsos electromagnéticos (Se transmitía Morse) que producía una bobina de Tesla.

http://bibliotecadigital.ilce.edu.mx/sites/ciencia/volumen3/ciencia3/112/htm/sec_20.htm


----------



## jorger (Dic 19, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ambas, de echo el primer transmisor inalámbrico trabajaba a través de detectar los pulsos electromagnéticos (Se transmitía Morse) que producía una bobina de Tesla.
> 
> http://bibliotecadigital.ilce.edu.mx/sites/ciencia/volumen3/ciencia3/112/htm/sec_20.htm



Interesante,me he leído la mitad de esa página y según he entendido,de alguna forma estoy transmitiendo ''algo'' sin que sea captado...
Pues no sé,pero yo tenía una visión distinta de la utilidad de la bobina de tesla.Nunca pensé que se había usado para transmitir información..

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

Hace muy poco tiempo se reconoció a Tesla como el genuino inventor del transmisor, lugar que ocupaba Marconi, ya que este no solo inventó la bobina que lo hizo posible sino que además llegó construir equipos "Operativos".

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla

Ya dentro de la mitología Tesla, se dice que llegó a inventar y fabricar equipos de control remoto a través de ondas de radio.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

claro, todo depende del concepto que se tenga de comunicacion


----------



## jorger (Dic 20, 2009)

Sé lo que quieres decir,por eso dije 'algo' entre comillas..ovbiamente solo voy a estar transmitiendo nada mas que señales simples..
Un saludo.


----------

